# Sonic Record now Error



## jvise99 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sonic record now came installed on my pc when i bought it. It worked fine last time i used it, but now every time i try to open it it gives me an error "the ordinal 181 could not be located in the dynamic link library PX.dll." Someone please help!!! I dont know how to burn any files other than music to cd without this program. Thanx in advace for all the help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this free burner
http://www.cdburnerxp.se/


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ jvise99
In addition to *dai's* advice, you could try uninstalling, rebooting and reinstalling the Sonic program.


----------



## jvise99 (Jan 1, 2006)

not sure how to uninstall and reinstall...my pc didnt come with the disc for record now...it was already installed


----------



## tony shields (Jan 15, 2006)

jvise99 said:


> Sonic record now came installed on my pc when i bought it. It worked fine last time i used it, but now every time i try to open it it gives me an error "the ordinal 181 could not be located in the dynamic link library PX.dll." Someone please help!!! I dont know how to burn any files other than music to cd without this program. Thanx in advace for all the help!


i have the same problem and sonic came on my computer.can anybody help.i can not get support from sonic because i cant open the program to get my registration number


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if belarc will give you the number
www.belarc.com


----------



## dheerajnagpal (Mar 30, 2005)

*Sonic Download*

you can download sonic on

http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/hpcpqnk/us/download/22226.html

I would also suggest you to use CDBurnerXP. It is very easy to use and anyone who has seen nero ever in his/her life will be at home with this software.

Cheers


----------



## jazzjester (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Sonic Download*

This did not solve my problem. I have the same error.

Cd Burner XP did not recognize my drive. 



dheerajnagpal said:


> you can download sonic on
> 
> http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/hpcpqnk/us/download/22226.html
> 
> ...


----------



## smallv (Sep 3, 2008)

*Solution for Sonic Record now Error*

I think the following post on the HP support forum will help you to restore Sonic RecordNow to full function.

http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1237603453733+28353475&threadId=1095842

One of the posts above suggests downloading Sonic from HP. Unfortunately, The link they provided is for Sonic DLA. This has nothing to do with Record Now and won't help. HP does not offer a sonic RecordNow download. DLA stands for Drive Letter Access. It allows you to drag files directly to a DVD Writer as if it were a hard drive. However, it is not a very useful utility becasue it is unlikley that anyone else's computer could read the files.


----------

